# Is this a crack in my 555?



## rollinrob (Dec 8, 2002)

I was cleaning my bike when I noticed what looks like a small crack in the top tube where the lugs join together. Is it just paint cracking or worse... Thanks for any input..


----------



## jeff262 (Dec 19, 2005)

I can't tell from the photos if it extends down past the white painted area. I'm no expert, but recently had the top tube of my 585 crack after crashing. If it extends down into the non painted area I would say it is almost surely a crack. If it doesn't extend I would say it is probably just the paint. 

In any case I would await better informed opinions than mine before making a decision.

Its a bumer to find this kind of stuff. Mine was made easier to take because I was just glad to have survived the crash.


----------



## hairscrambled (Nov 18, 2004)

It appears to be a finish crack not the carbon. Is that where the lug ends?


----------



## chas (Aug 10, 2006)

Hi Rollinrob,

That looks to me like it's just a paint crack. The location of the crack is right where the top tube meets the headlug, and because the two pieces tend to flex differently sometimes small cracks like that will develop. For some reason it seems to only happen on those white and grey 555's. 

Look frames carry a one year paint and finish warranty so I'd recommend taking it to your local Look dealer and have them give us a call. If you do not have a dealer nearby, it's no problem to give us a call directly.

In the meantime, I would not worry about riding this weekend; structurally your bike is just fine.

_*[email protected]*_
(866) 430-5665


----------



## wuggabugga (Oct 3, 2005)

Hi,

I have the exact same paint crack on my Blue and White 57cm. Is there any option to obtain touch-up paint for this issue? I was thinking a using a soft white marking pencil to fill in the crack as welll. I'm quite a distance from the closest dealer living in Pittsburgh, the closest dealers appear to be over 250 miles away in Philladelphia.


----------

